# Hi from sunny (?) Devon



## songstress (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm a new motorhomer living in the Southwest. I know it's a rotten time of year, but does anyone actually do any winter camping? I'm dying to get going, but don't fancy sitting in the corner of a wet field alone! Maybe I'll hibernate til Spring!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Songstress *FROM SUNNY DEVON (some people have all the luck)*and welcome from the Western Isles (rain rain rain wind wind wind). Yes a lot of people go out/away during the winter months in the uk and have fun despite the rain and wind. Many go to France, spain etc. If you choose to go to !!!! for the weekend then have a look on site and perhaps you find a friend.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## bimobil (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome friend, you will find lots of usefull info on here, and I am sure you wont be alone!!


----------



## stirlingb (Nov 23, 2009)

And a cheery hello from not so sunny Ramsbottom


----------



## John H (Nov 23, 2009)

You tease! Just got back from Devon and the sun was very well hidden behind an extremely leaky dark grey blanket. Mind you, Derbyshire is worse. As to your question, yes some brave souls do go out in the winter in this country but more head south with the sun and end up spending the winter in Spain. southern Italy or Greece - or even north Africa (Morocco is very popular). We are among those wimps who usually escape to the sun until Easter but this year we made a rash promise to the family to be home for Christmas - so we are cheating a bit, putting the van into storage and staying in one of those strange things called houses. But once Christmas is over, you won't see us for dust! Welcome to the site and happy travels


----------



## duncananderson (Nov 23, 2009)

*xmas party in devon for wild campers*

hi  songstress, welcome to the site.
 we are having a bit of a xmas party at our pub "the port" on 19th december. live music etc. you can park overnight.
we are the portsmouth arms hotel situated on the a377 40miles north of exeter, 12 miles south of barnstaple. all wild campers welcome.
lots a love and happy xmas camping, dee
THE PORTSMOUTH ARMS HOTEL,DEVON Home - THE PORTSMOUTH ARMS HOTEL,DEVON


----------



## ajs (Nov 23, 2009)

songstress said:


> I'm a new motorhomer living in the Southwest. I know it's a rotten time of year, but *does anyone actually do any winter camping?* I'm dying to get going, but don't fancy sitting in the corner of a wet field alone! Maybe I'll hibernate til Spring!


 

keep yer eyes peeled for meeting if you would like company... 
always some one going here there and everywhere all year round. 


where abouts in SW are you ... yer a bit hemmed in down there...
you may need to point it at the M5 and go north a bit .....

regards 
aj


----------



## songstress (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for that. Am in Woolacombe. Yeah will keep looking. Soon be spring eh?
Regards
Songstress.


----------



## songstress (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Duncan. That sounds great- I may just pole up on 19th to say Hi and join in the yuletide jollies. Am in Woolacombe area.
Regards
Songstress


----------



## songstress (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks John. Wow - didn't expect such an immediate, warm response form other members. I'm planning on wintering abroad (with the rest of the wimps) next year. Wher exactly in the south of Spain do folk go in winter? Do they tend to congregate with fellow brits?


----------



## songstress (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh it's lovely up there (in good weather!)


----------



## songstress (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks. I'm hoping to meet lots of other folk with itchy feet (and pick their brains!)


----------



## songstress (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi
Yes, next winter I intend to go abroad. In the meantime, however, I plan to take a trip up through Yorks Dales, Lakes, and Western Isles, earlier in year. Can you recommend a good time of year to visit the Western Isles? April/May? I know it's a risk anywhere in this country at anytime of year, but I believe spring and autumn are good 'up north.' Have heard it's pretty fantastic in your part of the world.


----------



## 21windows (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi
We are also new and also from not so sunny Devon (Plymouth to be exact)
Looking forward to taking our RV out for its first run in January.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 26, 2009)

hi songstress and 21window. from barcelona down in spain all the way to the tip of sagres on the algarve you will find a trail of campers ,many brits .also all over morocco ,from straglers by themselves to 2-3000 campers all over morocco. last winter the moroccan embassy reckon 25.000 campers went through tangiers and ceuta. some stay in france but we find it too cold . have fun ,ferry on sunday to santander ,hoorayyyyyy cheers alan.


----------



## Proff (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Songstress, welcome from Rainy Okehampton.
We too may be heading up to Duncans for the 19th...
Can't miss us, Ugly old bugger with a lovely wife and wonderful old Hymer


----------



## kangooroo (Nov 28, 2009)

I winter-camp.  I must be totally mad in my uninsulated, unheated, car-conversion where I'm van-bound from dusk until dawn - but I enjoy it.

I'm heading off to the Brecon Beacons next weekend.

Camping is obviously more fun in a better-equipped van and/or mild, dry weather but we can't rely on that in Blighty so rather than sit and home gazing longingly at my camping gear, I make the best of it and take off whenever I have the opportunity.

Go for it - and enjoy!


----------



## lesleyandderek (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

We are based in the south west with lots of links in Bude Cornwall. We are full timing in this country, we started two months ago but can't go very far due to family committments (ageing parents) but so far we are loving it. Mind you we have a winterised van with good heating so it's not really a hardship.

We tend to avoid sites (cost) and would love to hear from others about the location of wild camping sites. We have used Dartmoor and Exmouth sea front with no troubles and several different places in Bude. 

Les and Des and Jack(woof!)


----------

